# USN Retirement Chest



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Hey all, 

Been pretty busy lately trying to finish this chest. It is a retirement gift for my boss. I have to finish the shadowbox portion of the chest but couldn't wait to post the pictures. It is made from Cherry with Cherry stain. The hardware was purchased as a kit in Antique Brass finish. The figure on some of the 1/4" inserts is very cool.

I am very pleased with the way this turned out so far. The shadowbox actually is converted from a tray that sits in the top of the chest. You can see the wooden ledges on each side. 

I will post pictures of the shadowbox when it is completed also.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*This guy is your boss?*

With work like that I'm thinking he's gonna be your father-in-law! That's beautiful and the curved top is awesome! I can see why you couldn't wait and wanted to "show it off" ! That's different than showing off! :laughing: How long did it take and would you make another or others? Probably a market for those I would imagine. Thanks for posting the photos, :thumbsup: bill


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow!  If I thought I was going to get something as nice as that for a gift, I would retire today. That is awesome!!! :thumbsup:
Please post the pictures when the shadow box is done. You should be very proud of that, I would be. :yes:
Ken


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

Nice job PT,
I like the underside of the lid. It looks like the inside of an old wooden ship. Very cool. 
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

nice gift indeed !! .. I'd have my name on that in a heartbeat. GR-8 choice of hardware. very nice work:thumbsup:


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Fred, You should be very proud! Your boss will love that. That is really, really nice. Great job!

John


----------



## Streamwinner (Nov 25, 2008)

Very impressive chest. I like your wood choice; the burls and grain look fantastic.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

woodnthings said:


> With work like that I'm thinking he's gonna be your father-in-law! That's beautiful and the curved top is awesome! I can see why you couldn't wait and wanted to "show it off" ! That's different than showing off! :laughing: How long did it take and would you make another or others? Probably a market for those I would imagine. Thanks for posting the photos, :thumbsup: bill


The plans say that it takes 30 hours to complete. I don't really have an estimate of time because I did it in stages. A little here and a little time there. I would think that 30 hours is probably a little short because I don't do anything fast these days.

I am kind of hoping that there might be some other "close to retirement people" that come to his ceremony that might like one. I did this one at cost. My immediate supervisor gave me time off of work to do some of the work. I guess I can't beat that.....

I would build another. I learned quite a bit building this one. I tried to be smarter than the plans and tried to do what I thought was cutting corners that turned into more difficult ways of doing things.


----------



## The Everyman Show (Jul 10, 2009)

This is simply fantastic, elegant, detailed - a very nice job. I agree that the curved top and the figure of the panels really makes it stand out. What a great gift to be able to make for anybody let alone your boss. It is a great feeling making things for others and especially being able to make something that anybody else could only try and buy. You have a great gift, keep up this quality of work and please share the pics of the shadow box when they are complete. 

John


----------



## red (Sep 30, 2008)

That is a beautiful chest. Your boss will be proud to show it off. Great job.

Red


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

Fred,
How did the retirement go? Post some pics of the finished product when you get a chance.

I started on mine today. After talking with you about the corners, I decided to go with ripping the 45s and glue up before putting the rest of the chest together. I just used biscuits and taped up with painter's tape so hoping it will be easier. I'll let you know.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Promised I would post a picture of the shadowbox.... so here it is.

The retirement went great! Everyone liked the chest and shadowbox. My boss and his wife were very grateful of what I did in making this for him.

Hopefully someone else will like it enough to want one when they retire.....


----------



## krystal camacho (Oct 22, 2009)

*Please...*

My dad is retiring next month from serving 30 years from the USAF. This is EXACTLY what i've been looking for. Is there anyway I can pay you to make another? It's beautifully stunning I just love it.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

Krystal,

I sent you a Private Message.


----------



## Itchy Brother (Aug 22, 2008)

The chest looks like the character in Gran Toino that Clint Eastwood portrayed should have!50 years from now people will be arguing about who gets the chest!Itchy


----------



## USMCBAZ (Sep 13, 2009)

Awesome Gift! I love the way it turned out. I think I will incorporate some of the brass decor you used in the ones I make. Keep up the awesome work!!


----------



## hands made for wood (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful! I like the structure of the chest on the interior, Good work!


----------



## fatboy65 (Jan 24, 2010)

Very nice chest. My brother and I are constructing a unique retirement chest from 200 year old wood. your trun is very nice. You mentioned that th ehardware came in a kit. Can you tell me where you got the hardware kit at?

Thanks


----------



## jlhaslip (Jan 16, 2010)

That chest is awesome.


----------



## woodman42 (Aug 6, 2007)

Man, that is truly a gift from the heart.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

fatboy65 said:


> Very nice chest. My brother and I are constructing a unique retirement chest from 200 year old wood. your trun is very nice. You mentioned that th ehardware came in a kit. Can you tell me where you got the hardware kit at?
> 
> Thanks


The kit can be found at Rockler. (www.rockler.com) Search for the steamer chest and the hardware will come up as an accessory.

If you need anything else, let me know.


----------



## greg4269ub (Sep 1, 2009)

wow you boss must really be great. you did a wonderful job on it. now if i could just find a boss worthy of something like that...:shifty:


----------



## ddreese (Aug 16, 2012)

What kind of joinery is used in making the chest? My neighbor just passed away and was a 20 year Army vet. I would like to make one for his casket flag and the brass from his salute.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Totally Beautifully done I know the Boss going to be really pleased with it


----------



## Oneal-Woodworking (Apr 14, 2013)

That was awesome! :yes:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Beautiful Wood and use of it. Might have to give it a try for grandsons.


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

ddreese said:


> What kind of joinery is used in making the chest? My neighbor just passed away and was a 20 year Army vet. I would like to make one for his casket flag and the brass from his salute.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


Sorry for the late reply! I haven't been around much lately....

The joinery is all recessed panels for the inlays on the sides. The sides are mitered and biscuited which is different than what the plans call for. I just found it easier that way.....

It is a steamer chest that has been converted.

Thanks everyone for the nice comments!!

Fred


----------



## NavyChiefwoodwork (May 7, 2012)

Fred,

That is BEAUTIFUL man!!! OMG I LOVE IT!!!

Brad


----------



## PTownSubbie (Mar 6, 2009)

NavyChiefwoodwork said:


> Fred,
> 
> That is BEAUTIFUL man!!! OMG I LOVE IT!!!
> 
> Brad


Thanks Brad!


----------

